# Sticky  How to post pictures on a/this Forum....



## GJ

A Omega Forum Moderator made this.
Wanted to post it here also to prevent questions of new members/visitors..

Thanks Eric..:-! :-! :-! 

*How to Post Embeded Photos on WUS*​
WUS' vBulletin software makes it easy to post thumbnails from your hard drive, but if you wish to embed images into your posts, you must have your photos hosted online from somewhere like Photobucket.

Start a new post or thread.









*If you're using Photobucket:
*
Go to your album and copy the "img" line.









Now, just paste into your post.
Hit Preview to make sure it worked.









*If your image is hosted elsewhere, follow the following steps:
*
_OS X_ makes it easy to copy the image url. Just rt-click on the image > Copy Image Address.









In _Windows_: Rt-click on the image > Properties
Highlight and copy the image url.









Now, go back to your post and click the Insert Image button.
Paste the url into the pop-up window.
Click OK.









If, for some reason, the pop-up window does not appear, you can simply paste the url into the main window and add the IMG tags before and after.

The post should look like this:









Click Preview Post, to make sure it works.









If the image shows up, click Submit.









Done!

I'm sure there are other ways to go about this, but this method seems to work well and consistently.


----------



## wci

Thanks so much! Tremendous help for this newbie! :thanks


----------



## wristbandsnow

Nice information ! !
I am troubling for post pictures, i hope this information is very useful to me.
Thanks for great information.


----------



## GQSTEW

GJ said:


> A Omega Forum Moderator made this.
> Wanted to post it here also to prevent questions of new members/visitors..
> 
> Thanks Eric..:-! :-! :-!
> 
> *How to Post Embeded Photos on WUS*​
> WUS' vBulletin software makes it easy to post thumbnails from your hard drive, but if you wish to embed images into your posts, you must have your photos hosted online from somewhere like Photobucket.
> 
> Start a new post or thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you're using Photobucket:
> *
> Go to your album and copy the "img" line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, just paste into your post.
> Hit Preview to make sure it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If your image is hosted elsewhere, follow the following steps:
> *
> _OS X_ makes it easy to copy the image url. Just rt-click on the image > Copy Image Address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In _Windows_: Rt-click on the image > Properties
> Highlight and copy the image url.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, go back to your post and click the Insert Image button.
> Paste the url into the pop-up window.
> Click OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If, for some reason, the pop-up window does not appear, you can simply paste the url into the main window and add the IMG tags before and after.
> 
> The post should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click Preview Post, to make sure it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the image shows up, click Submit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
> 
> I'm sure there are other ways to go about this, but this method seems to work well and consistently.


Im using Flickr and when I do what I think your asking. It sends the viewr to Flickr asking them to sign up.

Any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## ericcharles60

Try againIMG_0522


----------



## Kiter

Help! I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but....

Up until a couple of weeks ago I could take pictures on my phone or tablet and post them directly onto this forum. I say 'could'! Now I get a dialog box pops up and tells my my pictures are too big.

I don't think I have changed anything, and I don't see anyone else having problems... I'm left scratching my head and frustrated that I can no longer post up pics.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## arktika1148

A thread on affordable's highlighted this at the time. Max. size has been reduced to 293 or something similar.


----------



## Watchuthinking

Please forgive the bump. Please could some one provide a link to the thread in Affordables mentioned, or point me towards an up-to-date guide? 

I'm struggling...

--------------


(A new day dawns. I'm testing, so ignore.)


----------



## watchma

When you posted your message just then you should have noticed a line of 'buttons' to certain tasks (above the box where you enter the text of your message.

Look for the button that looks like >








Press that and then it should all become self explanatory, you just tell it where your picture is (from computer) and (choose file)

If your file size is too big then you'll have to re-size it - not that difficult either - you can do it in mspaint


----------



## Watchuthinking

Thanks Watchma. I have had a play around the edges of the system, and I'll get there. Is it generally better to "choose file" from your desktop, or does the software work equally well from a photo hosting site like Flickr? I've had some success with my Flickr account, but Photobucket is still not playing it my way.


----------



## StufflerMike

From a former post by Sjors

This forum uses IMG codes to upload images. Luckily for you Photobucket already has ready to copy IMG codes in their albums. Note I use the WYSIWYG editor to make my posts (What You See Is What You Get) Lets have a look into my album G-Sjors:










Way number one, copy the IMG code:

You see the three different copy fields under each picture. If you right click on the code it is selected. You can use control-C to copy, or old fashioned as I do here right mouse click and choose copy (or Kopiëren in Dutch as on my computer).










Now your code on the clip board (a virtual place where copied files are stored).

Go to your message and paste (control-V or right mouse click and choose paste)the IMG code:










Your editor should look like this now:










Way number 2:

First you need to copy the URL of the hosted picture (upper text box):










In the toolbar you see the universal pictogram for inserting pictures.










Click on it and paste it into the dialogue box:










Your picture should appear in your post now:










when you submit your post it will look like this:










Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## alex6091

How Do I make a new post?? Ive been trying to do this for the past 2 hours.. Please help


----------



## cyberpunks2000

What about instructions on how to post pictures without using a website hosting your photos, but instead uploading directly from your pc? I clicked the "insert image" icon (third from right when you are replying ^^) but there is no popup box to select a file.

I also tried the "manage uploads" section and after selecting an image and clicking upload after about 20 seconds I get a popup: "Message from webpage: The following errors occured: [dsc423.jpg]: Upload of file failed.

Is this feature enabled?


----------



## milanovic

I use also tinypic.com, I made my profile, and after uploading photos, you can atach the same photos on other forums, there is an individual database as I call them


----------



## Robangel

Is there a way that aside from using Apple Products, Photo Bucket, or Flicker, that I can, say preferably by using Windows Seven and taking photos of watches posted to my desk top, or just from my Windows 7 "Pictures Libraries"or their supplied "SyncUp"-- place them in a thread here? Other sites I'm more accustomed to allow me to go to my profile, open a browser window and select a photo and then it uploads. Obviously, I'm not too photo--computer savvy!

Thanks, R.A.


----------



## Cindy13

*hello, I'm new here and I want to put a new thread on but I don't know how or where to click to do this . Sorry I must be blind and don't see where to click to make a posting. Thanks for the help!!*


----------



## Cindy13

*hi, I'm having the same problem. I can't find a way to make a new posting. It's got to be easier than this. There is no button to click that says make a new posting !!*


----------



## ndariotis132

How do I start a thread? I am new to the forum and I have a question for everybody.


----------



## Bradjhomes

ndariotis132 said:


> How do I start a thread? I am new to the forum and I have a question for everybody.


Navigate to the most appropriate forum for your question, then press this big orange button:


----------



## delicious

Thanks for the tutorial. Appreciated.


----------



## DC guy

When I post photos directly from my iPhone 6 (iOS 8), many times they appear sideways or upside down when viewing WUS on a desktop browser (Mac or Windows). Yet they are correctly oriented when I view WUS on my iPhone browser (Safari).

Anyone know wtf is going on with this and how to prevent my iPhone pix from being randomly rotated?


----------



## DC guy

DC guy said:


> how to prevent my iPhone pix from being randomly rotated?


Here's my quick and dirty workaround, in case anyone else has this problem:

1) In the Photos app, under Shared, create a new Shared Album called "Watches" (or whatever)
2) In the Camera Roll, select the pix to be posted and press the share icon in the bottom left corner
3) Tap "iCloud Photo Sharing", select "Watches" (if it's not the default Shared Album), then tap "Post"
4) When posting pix to WUS, select them from the Watches album instead of the Camera Roll

The posted pix will always be correctly oriented.


----------



## Firstimer

Sometimes when I post pics using the image upload button they show as pictures within the post (pretty).

Other times using the same method they show as a link/attachment (not pretty and require an extra click to see the image). Why does this occur and how do I make sure only inline images show?


----------



## Paneraiforthewin

For days I've been trying to upload photos from my iPad, but they appear as a link rather than a photo. Any ideas why?


----------



## Quazi

ditto


----------



## Bradjhomes

Paneraiforthewin said:


> For days I've been trying to upload photos from my iPad, but they appear as a link rather than a photo. Any ideas why?


Check the Site Issues and Suport subforum. It's a known issue and members have posted a workaround there.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2935218


----------



## Jurda

Great but I am apparently not allowed to post a picture a newcommer.


----------



## Paul Walker

Thanks , helped me as a newbie. Cheers


----------



## AFG08

I have not tri d to post a picture in a few years and things have apparently changed. 
When I use "choose file" I get an error message. I try to choose a photo from my iMac library and i get a message that says it is not a valid image or that the forum does not have access to my photo library which I can change in the privacy settings. I haven't figured out how to do that, can someone help? Thanks


----------



## mattashe

All I get is an orange button giving me the option to reply to thread


----------



## mattashe

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## dontbelievejustwatch

Thank you for this.


----------



## watchesclockunion

Hello, how can i post a thread on this forum ?


----------



## Bixpy

Hi I'm new to this forum. I don't know how to start a new thread/post. Can someone teach me how? :-s:-(


----------



## Bradjhomes

Go to the forum you want, then click on the big orange ‘+ Post New Thread’ button


----------



## crflyer

New here. How do you add a photo without it being an attachment? I see posts with photos that show in the post, but I attached mine and you have to click on them to see the images.

Also, how do you edit a post? I’ve tried looking all over but apparently I’m looking too hard. 

Thanks


----------



## bruno47

I couldreally use some help posting photos on this forum. I just posted an ad for somestraps I want to sell using Photobucket but that does not as it used to. Thiswhole "3[SUP]rd[/SUP] party posting policy" of Photobucket is really annoyingand they are asking 399$ for me to be able to share the photos and that isreally not happening.
I alsotried:


Pastingthe photo in the add

Insertphoto from the "WUS - meny"

"Addas attachment" from the same meny.
No success.Help!


----------



## Sherpat

bruno47 said:


> I couldreally use some help posting photos on this forum. I just posted an ad for somestraps I want to sell using Photobucket but that does not as it used to. Thiswhole "3[SUP]rd[/SUP] party posting policy" of Photobucket is really annoyingand they are asking 399$ for me to be able to share the photos and that isreally not happening.
> I alsotried:
> 
> 
> Pastingthe photo in the add
> Insertphoto from the "WUS - meny"
> "Addas attachment" from the same meny.
> No success.Help!


It's really, really easy. And also easily answered if you just go back and look at the beginning of this thread. This is from the first page:



watchma said:


> When you posted your message just then you should have noticed a line of 'buttons' to certain tasks (above the box where you enter the text of your message.
> 
> Look for the button that looks like >
> View attachment 1228693
> 
> 
> Press that and then it should all become self explanatory, you just tell it where your picture is (from computer) and (choose file)
> 
> If your file size is too big then you'll have to re-size it - not that difficult either - you can do it in mspaint


Just to expand on that a bit:

Click that little picture-y icon (it's the third icon from the right, and says "Insert Image" when you hover your mouse over it).

A little box will pop up, with two tabs at the top. You can either choose "From Computer" or "From URL".

If you choose "From Computer", hit "Browse", search for and double-click whatever pic you want when the box pops up, then click "Upload".

If you choose "From URL", cut-n-paste the URL of a pic you found on the web.

_Voila!_ Pic.

Go get 'em


----------



## bruno47

Sherpat said:


> It's really, really easy. And also easily answered if you just go back and look at the beginning of this thread. This is from the first page:
> 
> Just to expand on that a bit:
> 
> Click that little picture-y icon (it's the third icon from the right, and says "Insert Image" when you hover your mouse over it).
> 
> A little box will pop up, with two tabs at the top. You can either choose "From Computer" or "From URL".
> 
> If you choose "From Computer", hit "Browse", search for and double-click whatever pic you want when the box pops up, then click "Upload".
> 
> If you choose "From URL", cut-n-paste the URL of a pic you found on the web.
> 
> _Voila!_ Pic.
> 
> Go get 'em


Thanks alot for the reply @Sherpat. 
I havetried that method and it does not work for me. The photos ends up asattachment. When previewing these photos are enormous. It just looks weird.Maybe I'm using the wrong browser - Internet Explorer?


----------



## bruno47

It was thebrowser. Works well in Google Chrome


----------



## crflyer

Deleted


----------



## crflyer

Deleted


----------



## Radstom

How can you rotate photos once posted. My photos are correct on my computer but they are rotating once I post here. Any ideas?


----------



## baraj1466

Is there any way to keep the image from being rotated? My pics always seem to be quarter rotated to the left


----------



## Bonzodog

When I post picture from my iPad it ends up upside down !!


----------



## neilwatch

GJ said:


> A Omega Forum Moderator made this.
> Wanted to post it here also to prevent questions of new members/visitors..
> 
> Thanks Eric..:-! :-! :-!
> 
> *How to Post Embeded Photos on WUS*​
> WUS' vBulletin software makes it easy to post thumbnails from your hard drive, but if you wish to embed images into your posts, you must have your photos hosted online from somewhere like Photobucket.
> 
> Start a new post or thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you're using Photobucket:*
> 
> Go to your album and copy the "img" line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, just paste into your post.
> Hit Preview to make sure it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If your image is hosted elsewhere, follow the following steps:*
> 
> _OS X_ makes it easy to copy the image url. Just rt-click on the image > Copy Image Address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In _Windows_: Rt-click on the image > Properties
> Highlight and copy the image url.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, go back to your post and click the Insert Image button.
> Paste the url into the pop-up window.
> Click OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If, for some reason, the pop-up window does not appear, you can simply paste the url into the main window and add the IMG tags before and after.
> 
> The post should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click Preview Post, to make sure it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the image shows up, click Submit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
> 
> I'm sure there are other ways to go about this, but this method seems to work well and consistently.


Hi. I tried with Tapatalk and it won't work.


----------



## neilwatch

It won’t let me choose My Media


----------



## Karim321

GJ said:


> A Omega Forum Moderator made this.
> Wanted to post it here also to prevent questions of new members/visitors..
> 
> Thanks Eric..:-! :-! :-!
> 
> *How to Post Embeded Photos on WUS*​
> WUS' vBulletin software makes it easy to post thumbnails from your hard drive, but if you wish to embed images into your posts, you must have your photos hosted online from somewhere like Photobucket.
> 
> Start a new post or thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you're using Photobucket:*
> 
> Go to your album and copy the "img" line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, just paste into your post.
> Hit Preview to make sure it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If your image is hosted elsewhere, follow the following steps:*
> 
> _OS X_ makes it easy to copy the image url. Just rt-click on the image > Copy Image Address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In _Windows_: Rt-click on the image > Properties
> Highlight and copy the image url.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, go back to your post and click the Insert Image button.
> Paste the url into the pop-up window.
> Click OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If, for some reason, the pop-up window does not appear, you can simply paste the url into the main window and add the IMG tags before and after.
> 
> The post should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click Preview Post, to make sure it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the image shows up, click Submit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
> 
> I'm sure there are other ways to go about this, but this method seems to work well and consistently.


A thread on affordable's highlighted this at the time. Max. size has been reduced to 293 or something similar.


----------



## Zanek

Photo by ChristopherThomas.jpg




__
Zanek


__
May 31, 2021


__
tourbillions




Invicta's subaqua tourbillion





_So much to learn_.
C.Thomas


----------



## timepiece401

GJ said:


> A Omega Forum Moderator made this.
> Wanted to post it here also to prevent questions of new members/visitors..
> 
> Thanks Eric..:-! :-! :-!
> 
> *How to Post Embeded Photos on WUS*​
> WUS' vBulletin software makes it easy to post thumbnails from your hard drive, but if you wish to embed images into your posts, you must have your photos hosted online from somewhere like Photobucket.
> 
> Start a new post or thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you're using Photobucket:*
> 
> Go to your album and copy the "img" line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, just paste into your post.
> Hit Preview to make sure it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If your image is hosted elsewhere, follow the following steps:*
> 
> _OS X_ makes it easy to copy the image url. Just rt-click on the image > Copy Image Address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In _Windows_: Rt-click on the image > Properties
> Highlight and copy the image url.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, go back to your post and click the Insert Image button.
> Paste the url into the pop-up window.
> Click OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If, for some reason, the pop-up window does not appear, you can simply paste the url into the main window and add the IMG tags before and after.
> 
> The post should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click Preview Post, to make sure it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the image shows up, click Submit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
> 
> I'm sure there are other ways to go about this, but this method seems to work well and consistently.


Awesome info! Do you know if you get the same quality posting from an iPhone opposed to a computer?


----------



## KCtyle11

GJ said:


> A Omega Forum Moderator made this.
> Wanted to post it here also to prevent questions of new members/visitors..
> 
> Thanks Eric..:-! :-! :-!
> 
> *How to Post Embeded Photos on WUS*​
> WUS' vBulletin software makes it easy to post thumbnails from your hard drive, but if you wish to embed images into your posts, you must have your photos hosted online from somewhere like Photobucket.
> 
> Start a new post or thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you're using Photobucket:*
> 
> Go to your album and copy the "img" line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, just paste into your post.
> Hit Preview to make sure it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If your image is hosted elsewhere, follow the following steps:*
> 
> _OS X_ makes it easy to copy the image url. Just rt-click on the image > Copy Image Address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In _Windows_: Rt-click on the image > Properties
> Highlight and copy the image url.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, go back to your post and click the Insert Image button.
> Paste the url into the pop-up window.
> Click OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If, for some reason, the pop-up window does not appear, you can simply paste the url into the main window and add the IMG tags before and after.
> 
> The post should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click Preview Post, to make sure it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the image shows up, click Submit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
> 
> I'm sure there are other ways to go about this, but this method seems to work well and consistently.


Thank you so much for this! This is very helpful!


----------



## urtu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

